# Merc choke solenoid always open for ohm test?



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Outboard merb used different systems. They had a thermal, and an enrichener that gravity fed from to float to the carbs when choke button pushed. It would b 12v when choke pushed. The thermal just restricted air to idle circuit til engine warm then opened 4 air to enter idle circuit.

Hes wrong u wil c continuity all the time. It just gets 12 v when key pushed in.

Hopes this helps dude....


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Just read rest of this didnt see whole thing. This is normal operation it should have blk grd to block and ylw/blk to ctrl box which is where it gets 12v when choke pushed in on key.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Just read rest of this didnt see whole thing. This is normal operation it should have blk grd to block and ylw/blk to ctrl box which is where it gets 12v when choke pushed in on key.


I just assumed it was working, I gave up ;D

It works when manually pushed in with the button on top, and I tested the 'remote' choke by listening for a 'click' sound when the key is depressed. I heard a click so figured it was good.

If I press the choke too many times it floods the engine, so I also assume that means its working.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep. Your good to go!!!


----------



## Jrandol426 (Jul 21, 2021)

I have a 1991 40hp force motor. My choke soeniod does not work. I get 4 volts at the soleniod when pushing in to choke. When I take the soleniod wire off I have 12.6 volts at the wire. Any ideas why I am getting a voltage drop. I can run a wire straight from battery and the soleniod works. Any help would be great.


----------

